# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows XP në gjuhën shqipe!

## edspace

*Moderatori:* Paketa e ndërfaqes së Windows-it Shqip është përfunduar tashmë dhe mund të shkarkohet këtu.  Lexoni shkrimet në vazhdim për më shumë informacion. 


Rastësisht gjeta sot një faqe Maqedonase ku thuhet se Microsoft është duke përgatitur një version të Windows në gjuhën Shqipe dhe versioni i parë pritet të dalë në Korrik. 

Artikullin mund ta lexoni këtu:
http://www.metamorphosis.org.mk/eng_...tal.asp?id=405

Për ata që jetojnë në Maqedoni, a keni dëgjuar të flitet për këtë projekt? Çfarë mund të na thoni më shumë?

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Do të jetë një kompani çeke ajo që do të përgatitë varjantin e software-it në gjuhën shqipe, e ngarkuar nga gjigandi amerikan "Microsoft". Duke qenë se kërkesat nga klientë shqiptarë në Ballkan dhe në gjithë botën sa vjen e janë shtuar, për t'u lehtësuar atyre mundësinë e përdorimit të kompjuterit në gjuhën amtare, programi bazë "Windows" do të ofrohet në treg edhe në gjuhën e tyre amtare, theksoi një nga drejtuesit e kompanisë për Europën Juglindore. Pritet që puna në këtë drejtim të përfundojë në muajin korrik të këtij viti.

----------


## besart

Nëse kjo te realizohet, për qka dhe shpresojmë, pasi artikulli nuk besoj te mos jetë i vertetë, do të ishte diqka madheshtore.

*WINDOWS XP SHQIP*.

Por pse një kompani çeke te bej perkthimin?

----------


## Davius

> Por pse një kompani çeke te bej perkthimin?


Ne baze te artikullit eshte njera nga kompanite me te njohura qe ben perkthime te windowsit neper gjithe te huaja...

----------


## dodoni

Në Maqedoni përgatitet versioni shqip në softuerin e "Majkrosoftit"

Shkup, 14 qershor - Firma çeke "Moravaia" është duke përgatitur versionin shqip në softuerin e "Majkrosoftit" për nevojat e tregut shqiptar dhe kosovar, kurse atë mund ta shfrytëzojnë gratis edhe shqiptarët në Maqedoni, të cilët i kanë legalizuar "uindousat" e kompanisë. Siç shkruan shtypi maqedonas, versioni i parë në gjuhën shqipe do të jetë gati në mesin e muajit korrik të këtij viti.
Ndërkohë drejtor i "Majkrosoftit" për Maqedoninë Ilianço Gagovski tha se së shpejti duhet ta zjedhë një lektor për versionin shqip të "uindousit".

----------


## Davius

> Ndërkohë drejtor i "Majkrosoftit" për Maqedoninë Ilianço Gagovski tha se së shpejti duhet ta zjedhë një lektor për versionin shqip të "uindousit".


Pse drejtori i Mikrosoftit per Maqedoni te zgjedh lektore kete se kuptoj, lektore do te zgjedh ajo kompania ceke apo si???

----------


## TheIllyrian

> Pse drejtori i Mikrosoftit per Maqedoni te zgjedh lektore kete se kuptoj, lektore do te zgjedh ajo kompania ceke apo si???


C'rendesi ka? Ceshtja eshte qe ai perkthimi ne gjuhen shqipe te jete sa me profesional.

----------


## qoska

po si mund te jete professional nje perkthim kur ne shqip disa fjale nuk ekzistojne. Te pakten te miratuara nga akademia e shkencave dhe te kete ndonje fjalor per to ??

Gjithsesi jam shume kurioz ke linguist ka punesuar shoqeria ceke per kete pune dhe e ka ndonjeri faqen e kesaj kompanie ??

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë vetëm një shpresoj që përkthimi të jetë pa gabime gjuhësore. Që lektori të jetë doktor i shkencave.

----------


## heliandi

Me sa me kujtohet ky projekt ka vite qe diskutohet.Madje ne fillim u nis nga dy djem korcar qe punonin ne Microsoft,por u la pergjys mbasi shteti shqiptar nuk tregoi interes.Tashme duket se cdo gje eshte gati dhe versioni i pare ne shqip del ne mes te Korrikut.Shpresoj te jete nje perkthim i sakte e pa gabime gjuhesore.Kemi pare shume perkthime ne shqip te programeve te tjera por nuk kane qene ne nivelin e duhur.Une sbesoj ta instaloj mbasi shume terma i kuptoj me mire anglisht sesa shqip.Gjithashtu besoj se do kemi shume veshtiresi ne pershtatjen e xp me programet ose me infot.Mendoni sikur te keni nje virus edhe te ndiqni udhezimet qe jem symantec...Kurre nuk do harrini ta hiqni  :buzeqeshje: .
Nejse me gezon fakti qe microsofti ka shprehur interes edhe per gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## besart

Ka ndonjë informacion të ri në lidhje me ketë temë?

----------


## edspace

Qendra për edukim dhe përparim tek gjuha-shqipe.com ka një faqe kastile për këtë projekt. Me sa duket, Microsofti i ka punësuar të përkthejnë Windows në gjuhën shqipe. Aty mund të shikosh edhe disa pamje të Windowsit në shqip. 

Shpresojmë se do mbarojë së shpejti projekti. 

www.gjuha-shqipe.com > Projekti > Windows-i shqip

----------


## edspace

Ja dhe disa pamje të tjera.

----------


## Mister Enigma

*Sa bukur!
Favorites - të parapëlqyerit... e shumë të tjera janë shumë të qëlluara.
Mezi s'po pres të dalë në qarkullim.*   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Kosovë

*U prezantua Microsoft Windows XP në gjuhën shqipe 

Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim për herë të parë përgatiti sistemin operativ Microsoft Windows XP edhe në gjuhën shqipe, i cili do të mund të përdoret së shpejti. Kjo u bë e ditur gjatë një prezantimi të këtij softueri dhe programeve tjera të përgatitura nga Qendra për Edukim.    


Drejtori i kësaj qendre, Lulëzim Shishani tha se vitit 2005 mund të shpallet edhe vitit i gjuhës shqipe pasi që është arritur që përmes këtij sistemi tu ndihmohet atyre që janë në kontakt me gjuhën shqipe. Ndërkohë gjatë prezantimit u bë e ditur se këto programe janë të bazuara në përvojat më të fuqishme botërore që merren me gjuhësinë kompjuterike dhe testimet e tyre kanë treguar shkallë të lartë të saktësisë. *  


Kjo Mbase u tha ne Lajme ne RTK, Hyra tek Website e tyre dhe e gjeta.. :ngerdheshje: 
Hajt Sa ma shpejt e del ishalla ta provojm se ca jan shqiptart? kan bo gabime apo jo..
Tung

----------


## helios

Ndonjëri nga ju ka dëgjuar apo lexuar dicka sa i përket "përvojave më të fuqishme botërore që merren me gjuhësinë kompjuterike"?

----------


## edspace

*Microsoft Windows XP flet shqip*
Luan Ibraj

29 Gusht 2005


Sistemi operativ Microsoft Windows XP është lokalizuar për herë të parë në gjuhën shqipe në sajë të angazhimit të organizatës Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim partner lokal i Microsoft-it. 

Ky sistem i lokalizuar do të mund të përdoret së shpejti. Kjo u bë e ditur gjatë një prezantimi zyrtar të këtij sistemi dhe softuerëve të tjerë të përgatitur nga Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim në kuadër të Seminarit Ndërkombëtar për Gjuhën, Letërsinë dhe Kulturën Shqiptare që po zhvillohet këto ditë në Prishtinë. 

Shkëputur nga OneWorld Southeast Europe
http://sq.oneworld.net/article/view/117905/1/

Microsoft Windows XP në shqip është realizuar nga Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Gjuhësisë dhe të Letërsisë dhe INIMA në Tiranë, me Alba-Softin dhe me një përkrahje të madhe nga Microsoft-i. Lokalizimi është bërë për klientët e Microsoft-it dhe, kuptohet, me të gjitha të drejtat e rezervuara nga Microsoft-i. 


Drejtori i kësaj qendre, Lulëzim Shishani, tha se lokalizimi i Windows-it në shqip nuk ka nënkuptuar thjesht një përkthim, por një proces të përshtatjes së tekstit dhe të përmbajtjes kulturore në një audiencë të planifikuar, që do të thotë përshtatje me disa tradita gjuhësore e kulturore. Janë marrë në konsiderim edhe problemet përmbajtjesore dhe teknike. Gjatë lokalizimit është ruajtur kuptimi i fjalëve dhe është bërë përshtatja sintaksore sipas rregullave të gjuhës shqipe. 

Ndërkohë gjatë prezantimit u bë e ditur se këto programe janë të bazuara në përvojat më të fuqishme botërore që merren me gjuhësinë kompjuterike dhe testimet e tyre kanë treguar shkallë të lartë të saktësisë. 

Lokalizimi i këtij sistemi në gjuhën shqipe e radhit atë në grupin e 50 gjuhëve që kanë përkthyer dhe lokalizuar sistemin operativ të Windows-it. 

Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim - QEP është organizatë politikisht e paanshme e krijuar më 1999, e cila vitin 2005 e ka shpallur vit të gjuhës shqipe. 

Në aktivitetet e gjertanishme të QEP-it përfshihet krijimi i programit kompjuterik drejtshkrimor për gjuhën shqipe, krijimi i programeve të reja shkollore për gjuhën shqipe, fjalori elektronik kuptimor-shpjegues, etj.

----------


## qoska

Nuk e di nqs ndonjeri nga ju ka me shume informacion, nje e-mail qe dergova ne gjuha-shqipe.com nuk me ka ardhur akoma nje pergjigje, do te leshohet falas baza e te dhenave me keto fjale.
Cfare dua te them eshte a do te leshohet ndonje file a ku di une qe te permbaje fjalet e zgjedhura ne kete projekt ne formen e nje fjalori. Fjalori ne faqen e tyre nuk eshte akoma gati  prandaj edhe po interesohem pasi do te ishte shume e vlefshme per njerezit qe perkthejne programe te open-source si GNOME ose KDE.
Ne kete menyre do te kishte me shume thjeshtesi dhe lehtesira per perdoruesit kur perdoren te njejtat fjale ne te gjitha programet.

----------


## Marvini

Besoj se krijimi i nje windowsi ne gjuhen shqipe ka edhe disavantazhet e veta.
Mendoj se gjuha e kompjuterit duhet te jete nee nje gjuhe universale, se nese nje njeri shkon jashte vendit dhe futet ne nje internet cafe, te mos kete probleme ne perdorimin e windowsit.
Pastaj windows ne gjuhen angleze i  ndihmon ne nje fare menyre shqiptaret per pervetesimin e gjuhes angleze dhe termave informatike!
Por nga ana tjeter, mendoj se ne fund te fundit ai edhte i domosdoshem.
Ai do te krijoje mundesi te medha per brezat e nje grupmoshe te rritur per te perdorur kjompjuterin.
Dhe gjithashtu eshte i rendesishem sepse besoj se shume vende e kane winowsin ne gjuhe e tyre, dhe ne duhet te perpiqemi te ruajme identitetin e gjuhes shipe!
P.S: Nje gje nuk kuptoj, pse kompania ceke lodhet ne perkthimin e windows xp kur ne 2006 del versioni i ri i windowsit : windows Vista (Longhorn)????  :pa dhembe:

----------


## edspace

Luan Ibraj

15 Shtator 2005

Kryeministri i Kosovës, Bajram Kosumi dhe Silviu Hotaran, menaxher gjeneral në Microsoft për Evropën Juglindore kanë diskutuar dje për mundësitë e zhvillimit të mëtutjeshëm të marrëdhënieve në mes të Microsoft-it dhe Qeverisë së Kosovës, duke përfshirë si hap të parë aplikimin e menjëhershëm të Windows XP në gjuhën shqipe. 

Gjatë këtij takimi, Hotaran ka njohur kryeministrin Kosumi me projektet e Korporatës Microsoft për Evropën Juglindore, në këtë kontekst edhe për Kosovën. 

Në këtë kontekst, kryeministri Kosumi ka vlerësuar se me ndërtimin e marrëdhënieve afatgjata me Microsoft-in, Qeveria e Kosovës ka për qëllim ta tërheqë Microsoft-in për ta ndërtuar prezencën e tij zyrtare në Kosovë. 

Me këtë bashkëpunim, Qeveria e Kosovës dhe qytetarët e saj do të fitojnë mundësinë e një përkrahjeje të autorizuar, profesionale, të shpejtë dhe në gjuhët lokale për produktet e Microsoft-it, që janë në përdorim në Kosovë. Gjithashtu, kryeministri Bajram Kosumi ka vënë në dukje se Qeveria e Kosovës është e interesuar për të bashkëpunuar në projekte konkrete me korporatën Microsoft me qëllim të zhvillimit dhe shfrytëzimit të potencialeve njerëzore dhe materiale të shoqërisë kosovare për një përparim të shpejtë dhe të qëndrueshëm në fushën e informatikës. 

Kryeministri ka vlerësuar se aplikimi i Windows XP, Office 2003 dhe i edicioneve pasuese në gjuhën shqipe do ti japë padyshim një impuls ngritjes së përgjithshme të nivelit të përdorimit të teknologjisë informative dhe në veçanti ngritjes së kualitetit të edukimit në sistemin e edukimit në Kosovë, formimit të bizneseve të reja dhe rritjes së shkallës së punësimit. 

Nga ana e tij, Silviu Hotaran ka theksuar se praktikat që Microsoft ka aplikuar në Maqedoni do të jenë shumë të vlefshme dhe me interes për implementimin e projekteve edhe në Kosovës, duke shtuar se bashkëpunimi me qeverinë dëshirohet të perceptohet jo vetëm nga këndvështrimi i konsumatorit, por edhe të partnerit. 

Qeveria e Kosovës dhe qytetarët e Kosovës do të fitojnë mundësinë e një përkrahjeje të autorizuar, profesionale, të shpejtë dhe në gjuhët lokale për produktet e Microsoft-it që janë në përdorim në Kosovë, thuhet në një kumtesë nga Zyra e kryeministrit. 

Të gjithë shfrytëzuesit të cilët e kanë të licencuar Microsoft softuerin, falas do të mund të marrin versionin në gjuhën shqipe të Windows XP në lidhjen e internetit Pakoja e ndërfaqes së Windows-it XP ® shqip.

Burimi: gjuha-shqipe.com


*Moderatori:* Ata që kanë version pirat të Windows, mund ta marrin këtu.

----------

